# Canadian Applying to Pakistani Med School



## fishworld (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm thinking of applying to med schools in pakistan for entry in 2012. What exactly is the process for applying on a foreign seat? like how do I show the med schools that I'm applying on a foreign seat?

Is there a place where I can download the admission forms, especially King Edwards? since i'm in canada it'll be difficult to actually get the forms from the schools themselves.

Also, which SAT subject test should I give. I know there is bio and chem. But should I write the physics or mathematics test, is there any preference given to any?


----------



## pakistan (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I can help you as I am coordinator of FMC Medical college working with University of Calgary and from this year I am starting All Pakistan Government Colleges to faciliate admission from Canada on self finance/foreign seats if you required more information please send inquires.


----------



## tiger (Apr 4, 2012)

pakistan said:


> Yes I can help you as I am coordinator of FMC Medical college working with University of Calgary and from this year I am starting All Pakistan Government Colleges to faciliate admission from Canada on self finance/foreign seats if you required more information please send inquires.


Hi, 

I am a current grade 12 student, finishing up in Alberta, and would like to apply for admission to med school in hyderabad, pakistan, can u please help me out, and send me your email so I can contact you through there.


----------



## USASK (Apr 5, 2012)

pakistan said:


> Yes I can help you as I am coordinator of FMC Medical college working with University of Calgary and from this year I am starting All Pakistan Government Colleges to faciliate admission from Canada on self finance/foreign seats if you required more information please send inquires.



Hi can you please give me some information as well. Can you please tell me ur email so I can contact you directly. Thanks!


----------

